# 120v motor



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

When switching the motor for dissconnecting for later repair, whould you switch the nutral also?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

IBEW191 said:


> When switching the motor for dissconnecting for later repair, whould you switch the nutral also?


Can't think of any compelling reason to do that.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive done it a few times and the guy i work with asked me why, I said ever been hit by it! lol. I dont see whare it hurts anything though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I never have done such a thing, or seen it done for that matter.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Gas pumps and other applications require neutral and hot opened by a disconnect.Consult the N.E.C. for your situation.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Gas pumps and other applications require neutral and hot opened by a disconnect.Consult the N.E.C. for your situation.


ya it dont apply to my situation but i think ill still do it regardless. if im messing with somting i want all possabilitys swithed off.:thumbsup:


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Gas pumps and other applications require neutral and hot opened by a disconnect.Consult the N.E.C. for your situation.


That's for dispensers not motors. And there's nothing in 430 requiring you to disconnect the grounded conductor, its allowed granted you follow the associated rules.


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

IBEW191 said:


> ya it dont apply to my situation but i think ill still do it regardless. if im messing with somting i want all possabilitys swithed off.:thumbsup:


If your clients are cool with the extra money then knock yourself out.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

IBEW191 said:


> ya it dont apply to my situation but i think ill still do it regardless. if im messing with somting i want all possabilitys swithed off.:thumbsup:


 Do you also do that with every light fixture and receptacle? Lots of stuff has neutrals and a motor isn't special. I think it's pointless to worry about switching a motor neutral unless specifically required by code.

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Do you also do that with every light fixture and receptacle?


Hell, lets toss single ungrounded conductor branch circuits in there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> Do you also do that with every light fixture and receptacle? Lots of stuff has neutrals and a motor isn't special. I think it's pointless to worry about switching a motor neutral unless specifically required by code.
> 
> -John


Not only is it useless, it's asking for trouble...


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

IBEW191 said:


> When switching the motor for dissconnecting for later repair, whould you switch the nutral also?


 
if you can disconnect the load with a pull style non-fuseable go ahead .


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

If you kill the hot conductor going to the motor than there should never be any current on the neutral ever at all. It is 12o volt circuit right?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can switch the neutral along with the hot conductor but you cannot have overcurrent protection in the neutral line


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Control Freak said:


> If you kill the hot conductor going to the motor than there should never be any current on the neutral ever at all. It is 12o volt circuit right?


 Yes, im so use to hooking up 480 switches i just hooked this one up the same. It was a three pole switch so they all were dissconnected togeather.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You can switch the neutral along with the hot conductor but you cannot have overcurrent protection in the neutral line


 No OCP for neutral, straight from the panel to the switch.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

IBEW191 said:


> Ive done it a few times and the guy i work with asked me why, I said ever been hit by it! lol. I dont see whare it hurts anything though.


dude really?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> dude really?


 
Yeah, there are actually ten mistakes in that very short sentence. Good representative for the union...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah, there are actually ten mistakes in that very short sentence. Good representative for the union...


Rough crowd.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

jza said:


> dude really?


 Why dont you go back to school to be an english teacher, or maby a spelling bee cordinator, cause all your doing here is stiring the pot. I didnt see one post from you that was helpfull, just bashing people.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

IBEW191 said:


> ya it dont apply to my situation but i think ill still do it regardless. if im messing with somting i want all possabilitys swithed off.:thumbsup:


 

And 13 in this one, let's hire the union.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

McClary's do you have the M12 drill? Can it turn a small unibit, like to make a hole for a half inch connector?



IBEW191 said:


> Why dont you go back to school to be an english teacher, or maby a spelling bee cordinator, cause all your doing here is stiring the pot. I didnt see one post from you that was helpfull, just bashing people.


Friggin rights! IBEW for life!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> McClary's do you have the M12 drill? Can it turn a small unibit, like to make a hole for a half inch connector?
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin rights! IBEW for life!


It doesn't work well for a unibit that's for sure, I tried. It's only good for drilling small stuff.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> It doesn't work well for a unibit that's for sure, I tried. It's only good for drilling small stuff.


****, that's too bad. I wanted a small capable drill and I was hoping it was the answer.


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> And 13 in this one, let's hire the union.


 Damn, I see what you mean. I'll try to pay more attention before sending for now on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

IBEW191 said:


> Damn, I see what you mean. I'll try to pay more attention before sending for now on.


 

We're only picking dude, it's all in fun:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> McClary's do you have the M12 drill? Can it turn a small unibit, like to make a hole for a half inch connector?
> 
> 
> 
> Friggin rights! IBEW for life!


 

It's only got a 3/8" chuck. Most unibits take 1/2" chuck


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We're only picking dude, it's all in fun:thumbup:


 No, that was seriously horrible, I didn't even spell switch right!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's only got a 3/8" chuck. Most unibits take 1/2" chuck


Ya I know that but I think you can get a 3/8th unibit that does 1/2 holes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jza said:


> Ya I know that but I think you can get a 3/8th unibit that does 1/2 holes.


 

Maybe you're right, I think I've seen some smaller ones. It's got the balls, if that's what you're asking. I've used 1" paddle bits through double top plates many times. Very light touch in second gear, or it's also got first gear.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

If it can pass a 1" paddle bit I can't see it not being able to pass a small unibit through most enclosures.


----------

